# Men's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  M (23) receding hairline

## christophermitchell

Hi everyone,
Sorry for my English it's not my first language. I'm 23 years old and I'm receding till my 18. I've been on finasteride for almost 3 years but my hairline keep receding. So I've jump on rogaine foam and nizoral shampoo for maintain or maybe have some regrowth...Family history, my dad is a solid nw1 in his fifties but I have 2 uncle on my mother side who are nw 4 and they are like 30ish...

Hairline

----------


## christophermitchell

And the crown


I'm just wondering where I am right now on the norwood scale?

----------


## christophermitchell

Bump,
Little shy to post that after 1 month on rogain but i see some little dark hair on my hairline. Is it some regrowth or the balding processus?

On the right:

----------


## bmoreno515

hey bro I just have a question, first of all your hairline is not receding but it could be maturing maybe. Your hair is really thick and your crown has a normal cowlick everything looks good. Do you apply rogaine at the hair line or the crown as well? Also have you experienced shedding?

----------


## christophermitchell

Thanks for the reply mate,

I apply the rogaine mostly on my hairline and a little bit on the crown just to prevent. (I don't know if it's a waste of time to put it on the crown)...I got some sheeding after 2/3 weeks on the product but not enough to be worried about it.

----------


## christophermitchell

Here, it's more clear and  I think we can see some regrowth on the right of my hairline. Maybe it's  too early and I couldn't say if it was there before...Anyways I'll keep doing updates and be free to make comments.
Cheers,

----------


## christophermitchell

I'm just stressing more and more theses days....what do you think about my hair with all the pictures that I post?

----------


## BaldingEagle

> I'm just stressing more and more theses days....what do you think about my hair with all the pictures that I post?


 NW1, I wouldn't even think you had MPB. Stay on that fin grind.

----------


## Fortunate Son

Imo it doesn't look like Male Pattern Baldness. Were you losing a lot of hairs all over the top of your head before you started finasteride? Having a few short hairs on the hair line is not related to MPB as long as they are black and healthy looking. Every person has short hairs all over their head because they just got out of the resting phase (10% of your hairs are in this at any time) and are starting a new growing phase. If they're thin, colourless, don't grow over an inch and pull out easily then they are minitiurizing. 

I can't see how thick your hair is on those pictures, but to me it doesn't look like you're balding at all.

----------


## christophermitchell

> Imo it doesn't look like Male Pattern Baldness. Were you losing a lot of hairs all over the top of your head before you started finasteride? Having a few short hairs on the hair line is not related to MPB as long as they are black and healthy looking. Every person has short hairs all over their head because they just got out of the resting phase (10% of your hairs are in this at any time) and are starting a new growing phase. If they're thin, colourless, don't grow over an inch and pull out easily then they are minitiurizing. 
> 
> I can't see how thick your hair is on those pictures, but to me it doesn't look like you're balding at all.


 I remember that I start receding around 18, I was stressing like crazy and I was really concerned. I saw a dermatologist who told me that I have MPB, then he prescribe me propecia.I don't remember loosing hair on the top of my head before finasteride. But I got a phase, where I was loosing some on the top while I was on it. I start panicking so I add minoxidil. Maybe I'm just over reacting...

Thanks for the reply.

----------


## christophermitchell

It's me again, just gonna post some picture after my second can of rogaine;

Front






No improvement but I'm still gonna stick to it; I'll be back in 1 month :Wink: 
Cheers.

----------


## christophermitchell

Little update,
I change generic finasteride for proscar. Apparently it's the same thing and it's gonna help me alot financially cause I'm a student. I just have a few questions.....
1. Should I expect some shedding if I change finasteride for (1/4)proscar ?
2. I use minoxidil foam, when should I reach the full potential of the product?

Thank you

----------


## Johny41

Hi,
I read all your posts and viewed your photos. I just wonder, why do you think your hair is receding? In my opinion you have a pretty good hairline as well as the crown. Your hair looks thick and very strong.

----------


## christophermitchell

Hi johny, 
I got some thinning on my hairline around 18-19 years old.... and at this moment I saw a dermatologist who told me that I got hairloss. He never really look at my hair clearly but he put me on finasteride and now I just have the feeling that I'm loosing more and more hair. Maybe I just got a mature hairline or maybe not but I don't wanna take any chances....
Cheers

----------


## christophermitchell

Morning, 
Like a v shape of the hairline is not supposed to mean the start of the balding process?

----------


## Fortunate Son

> Morning, 
> Like a v shape of the hairline is not supposed to mean the start of the balding process?


 Just a V-shape does not necessarily mean MPB. It could just be a mature hairline. MPB is different for every person, looking at your relatives is the best way to predict what will happen to you. 

edit: I just saw your pictures on top of the page and to me it doesn't look like you're really going bald, but since you're so young and I have no idea what your hair looks like in person and how your relatives are doing hair-wise, don't take my word for it. 

It doesn't look to me like there is much reason for concern yet. Then again, if your dermatologist says you do have MPB and gave you fin, I'm sure he/she knows something I don't. I do think it's odd that you would get a prescription for fin without him/her even looking at your scalp. Maybe try to get a second opinion from another derm or go for a consult at a hair clinic or something?

----------


## christophermitchell

Thanks for responding;
I think my dermatologist would never prescribe me fin without a diagnostic, I guess I'm just responding well to medication and I catch it at the right time. I don't have to stress too much about it and just live my life....

However, I'm trying minox foam and here my hairline after 2 month ish;


Cheers

----------


## christophermitchell

Little update, 
I've switch to kirkland liquid because I can't afford rogaine foam.... I think with the little dropper I will respect the right dosage. I still don't see an improvement in my hairline, just some peach fuzz. I still gonna continue my regiment and see what's going to happen.

Cheers

----------


## christophermitchell

Almost 1 month on minoxidil liquid, honestly I prefer the foam cause it's really easy to apply and it was not making my hair greasy....However, my pocket is really happy. This is some picture after almost 4 months on minox. No big improvement but it's really weird cause I can see some little hair and peach fuzz where I apply the product....what do you think????

----------


## christophermitchell

And here the pictures where you can see clearly that I got MPB

----------


## christophermitchell

Me again with more picture.... at this point I don't know what to think about

----------


## JohnMPB

Just wax it bro

----------


## tedwuji

> Just wax it bro


 haha John

----------


## tedwuji

> Hi everyone,
> Sorry for my English it's not my first language. I'm 23 years old and I'm receding till my 18. I've been on finasteride for almost 3 years but my hairline keep receding. So I've jump on rogaine foam and nizoral shampoo for maintain or maybe have some regrowth...Family history, my dad is a solid nw1 in his fifties but I have 2 uncle on my mother side who are nw 4 and they are like 30ish...
> 
> Hairline
> Attachment 44442


 You need to get a hair bulk analysis and hair mapping for miniaturization. I am not sure if you are balding.

miniaturization mapping described in detail: http://www.bernsteinmedical.com/rese...eo-microscopy/

hair check tool for hair bulk analysis described in detail: https://baldingblog.com/2010/11/11/h...bulk-analysis/

Rassman and Bernstein are original old school heavy hitters in the field. These are things that should be universally practiced by hair restoration  surgeons.  "Eyeballing" it is not enough to make accurate predictions of future patterns or even see early stages of loss.  Objective and empirical data is needed to make the most educated decision in terms of a
Treatment Protocol.

----------


## christophermitchell

I've just turn 24 recently and I'm thinking about getting a hairtansplant, maybe not now but eventually I will... I have the feeling that I lost some grounds there

----------


## pajason

> Attachment 47089Attachment 47090
> 
> I've just turn 24 recently and I'm thinking about getting a hairtansplant, maybe not now but eventually I will... I have the feeling that I lost some grounds there


 Don't see a lot of difference but it was only 2 months.  If your not on meds now is the time.  Also you don't want to have a HT if the men in your family are NW 6 or 7 without trying to stabilize your hairloss first.  Otherwise you are in a loop of trying to chase getting more hair and by the time the transplants grow you have lost just as much as grew in.

----------


## christophermitchell

My dad have a norwood 1 and he's 52 year old....my uncles on my mother side are bald, like norwood 5 ish, I think im following the path of my uncles haha but I'm already on fin and minox so I could try to slow down the hairloss I guess

----------


## JohnMPB

You have a perfectly normal head of hair for a 24 year old.

----------


## christophermitchell

But a u shape of the hairline, doesn't mean a pattern of Baldness?

----------


## dm90

You are 24 and experiencing possibly the EARLIEST level of hairloss.  Heres the thing, it may never go past this.  With these things you can never tell.  Listen to your dermatologist, your doctor recognizes this is the possibly the earliest sign because lets be honest here its SO common for guys to lose hair, most do in fact.  WIth that being said you are in a wonderful position to treat it and put this out of your mind for years to come.  If you're worried stay with the treatment, and know youre tackling the problem with a very effective medication.  You have a great hairline a little recession can look refined.

----------


## BBay

check it against photos of when you were young 9-12 years old, you might be surprised by the comparison

----------


## christophermitchell

funny thing is that i used to have really long hair that it covers my forehead, so i can't really check the old pic...and i just realized that the temple point on my right side is thinning a lot compare to the left side. Again sorry for my bad english...
cheers.

----------


## Zdude

You have a slightly receding hairline, and whether or not it recedes any more, there's really no way to tell if that's the case or not. You're doing pretty well by jumping on Fin and Min at this early stage, though IMO - no harm in using it to slow down or prevent more hair loss, assuming you're not facing any bad side effects.

You don't need a hair transplant, though. Absolutely not. It looks distinguished at most, and I wouldn't even notice your receding hairline unless you pulled your hair back tightly and I was outright looking for it.

----------


## christophermitchell

Thank you Zdude for the respond, i appreciate your honesty.
So im still on fin plus minox and now i have a few questions;
- Ive been on minox for 7 months and i don't see a change at all, dose it means that it don't work? Should i stop it?
- My other question is, when a person should consider a hair transplant? 
- Last question, I stop the nizoral shampoo... cause i didn't see a change at all, should i considering going back on it to have more improvement? 

Again I apologize for my bad english, thank you.

----------


## Zdude

I personally saw good results from using Min 5% twice a day after five months (mind you, my receding hairline was way, way more advanced than yours before starting). It's best effects are thickening your hair (if you're thinning) and slowing down hair loss IMO. Fin is where the heavy lifting really exists, because that actually messes with your hormones, but is pretty good at preventing hair loss, too - but can take up to a year to see results.

Question: were you experiencing heavy hair loss, as in waking up with a lot of hair on your pillow, a few hairs falling out whenever you put your fingers through your hair? If yes, then that's a sign of balding. If not, you don't need to be too worried.

As for a hair transplant, IMO, it's best to do when you literally have other people mentioning your receding hairline without any prompting on your part, and only once your hair loss isn't moving all that quickly - the reason: you don't want bald patches on your head after surgery for no reason. Hair transplants are not an overnight successes, usually takes about a year after getting one to see how well it worked. That's why you want your hair loss to be stable. You don't want your transplanted hair to finally grow after a year, but now you have bald patches where your hair would've receded even more. The other reason is hair transplants aren't always successful, and you can suffer some bad 'shock loss', where you can potentially lose more hair from a transplant than actually gain - which makes sense, every surgery has risks. So, yeah, you want to make sure you're willing to take that risk before going ahead - at the moment, you have a barely noticeable receding hairline. It just wouldn't be worth the time, money, and risk of going through a hair transplant.

I personally wouldn't even consider a hair transplant at my stage.

if you want to see what a proper receding hairline looks like, aha: https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...ht=#post238548

----------


## christophermitchell

Thank you again for the answers Zdude,
Ive experiencing heavy hair loss around 19-20 years, every morning i saw a tons of hair on my pillow, when i was at school my hair was falling on my papers, I freak out. I was so worried about it and i didn't understand why it was happening to me....my dad is 53 years old and he's like a norwood 2....I saw a dermatologist who diagnosticed MPB, then he prescribe me  Propecia. Then later, i added minoxidil cause im still worried about it.

----------


## Zdude

You should be fine. You're using the two best medications for treating hair loss: that being minoxidil and finastride (Propecia). Personally, I also take a vitamin supplement of Biotin - which has made my fingernails and hair grow faster, stronger. The supplement doesn't cure baldness or slow it down at all, but it does make the hair you do have on your head more healthy.

Are you suffering any side effects from the minoxidil or propecia (if you don't mind my asking)?

----------


## christophermitchell

Honestly i never suffer from secondary effects on theses two medication, sure i have some dandruff from minoxidil but thats pretty much it...I just wish i could keep what I've got for a long time. 

Cheers.

----------


## christophermitchell

Any progress or I'm still loosing some ground?
I've been on rogaine for about 10 months and fina for a long time. 

Can it stays like that for ever? 

Just need some opinions, cheers

----------


## christophermitchell

Up

----------


## Dfaru94

> check it against photos of when you were young 9-12 years old, you might be surprised by the comparison


 It's a problem doing that, because virtually ALL mens' hairlines (even men who aren't balding/won't go bald) will move upwards slightly post-puberty. It's a process called "maturing hairline", which is where virtually all mens' hairlines recede slightly during young adulthood. 

That's why that vast majority men (even non-balding men) tend to have slightly higher hairlines than women, and often have slightly receded "M-shaped" hairlines as opposed to the feminine "n-shaped" ones. 

Of course there are some exceptions to this, Zayn Malik, but in most cases regular adult men don't have hairlines like that.

@OP - too early to tell. Your crown area is absolutely fine, very little (if any at all) hair loss. A small parting with a tiny bit of scalp showing at the crown is normal and not hair loss. Your hairline is very slightly receded (looks fine though! Not bad at all), but at this point it's not such a distinguished receding hairline to be certain that it is baldness and not just a mature hairline. Best thing to do is either see a professional for a scalp examination, or take more photos in similar lighting in a year or so and see if there is any change.

----------


## christophermitchell

Thank you for responding,

So at this point, you said that we cannot tell if im balding or not. Im just wondering how we could know if its a mature hairline? is there's like an appropriate age to start having this mature hairline? habitually its not in our teenager phase that we develop it?

do you have some example of some person who've stay a norwood 2 for the rest of their life? 

cheers

----------


## Dfaru94

It can happen any time post-puberty, and tends to be an ongoing process. However, it happens so slowly you're not likely to notice it changing without looking at photos taken many years apart. If you look at older men, it's quite rare to see an older man who still has his hairline completely intact, even if he still has a fairly full head of hair otherwise. I don't have photos of him to show without his permission, but my maternal grandfather is a Norwood 2-3 in his 70s, and has been for probably a few decades now. 

That's why a lot of hair transplant surgeons advise against re-constructing a "youthful" hairline, since it might not look very natural when you're older (that, and it eats up donor hair that could be used elsewhere). 

A receding hairline (balding) is when you're seeing more noticeable and rapid hair loss, and when your hairline ends up sitting over top of your head, totally ruined.

The best way to tell is to just wait it out, which I know is probably frustrating. If you notice more hairline receding or thinning in the coming months or few years, it's balding. Typically, if you make it into your 30s (or older) and you still have a full/ish head of hair, you're more likely to keep quite a lot of it. Normally it's only men who notice balding very young who are going to lose a lot of hair and bald dramatically. Not always, but typically.

On the positive side, like I said it doesn't look like you have any crown balding, which is a good sign even at 23 (still doesn't mean you'll have NO crown hair loss, but hey you've made it this far). If it stays that way, and you feel like considering a hair transplant when you're a little older, you'll be a very good candidate for surgery more than likely.

----------


## christophermitchell

I know that im posting a lot of picture on this forum but its helping to see the evolution of my hairloss. 
Here some picture with wet hair.

----------


## christophermitchell

It's me again and I have some questions, I don't know if I should start a new post or not? 

Anyways I'm just asking myself if mpb is progressive or not?  

Could it stop at a nw 2 then it never change again? 

Is it possible that minoxidil make me feel more sleepy? 

Thank you

----------


## Zdude

The medication looks like it's working. Your hairline doesn't look like its receding at all now.

Congratulations.  :Big Grin:

----------


## christophermitchell

I think I've catch it at right time with the good products, I hate this greasy minoxidil stuff but I'm stick to it.
I think I haven't loose more hair since that I've started to use proscar;

----------


## k9gatton

> And the crown
> Attachment 44443
> 
> I'm just wondering where I am right now on the norwood scale?


 Your barely even a Norwood one. In fact, your closer to a Norwood zero than you know.

Temple hair is in good shape.

This might surprise you, but in males, usually the right side of the brain is one percent bigger
than the left. Most people's heads are not symmetrical. In fact, quite the opposite.

You are very fortunate to have as much hair as you do.

Definitely some _regrowth_ going on the right side.

----------


## k9gatton

> I think I've catch it at right time with the good products, I hate this greasy minoxidil stuff but I'm stick to it.
> I think I haven't loose more hair since that I've started to use proscar;
> Attachment 49502
> Attachment 49503
> Attachment 49504


 Do you mean cutting Proscar (five milligrams of Finasteride) in quarters? The tablet
isn't scored. That means the amount in fourths isn't evenly distributed.

----------


## christophermitchell

Yes I cut the proscar (5mg) in 4 pieces with a pill cutter, it's not perfect but it makes the job I guess.

----------


## k9gatton

> I remember that I start receding around 18, I was stressing like crazy and I was really concerned. I saw a dermatologist who told me that I have MPB, then he prescribe me propecia.I don't remember loosing hair on the top of my head before finasteride. But I got a phase, where I was loosing some on the top while I was on it. I start panicking so I add minoxidil. Maybe I'm just over reacting...
> 
> Thanks for the reply.


 It's always really stressful. Especially when we first discover it.

However, your treatment is definitely working for you. Nizerol shampoo? There's really not a whole lot of proof on that. Would not recommend washing your hair everyday, as it dries out natrual oils.

Keep using Finasteride and Minoxidil. I'll bet you'll be a "full head" by the end of
the year!

----------


## k9gatton

> Bump,
> Little shy to post that after 1 month on rogain but i see some little dark hair on my hairline. Is it some regrowth or the balding processus?
> 
> On the right:
> Attachment 44506


 That is definitely a sign of regrowth. The hair is terminal and growing in a diffuse area. That's how Minoxidil regrowth looks like
when it first grows back.

----------


## christophermitchell

Ive stop nizoral shampoo for a while, it makes my hair dry...
It was hard at first to accept the fact that maybe one day ill be bald, now i know that it could eventually be a possibility but im taking the best 2 medications... if it gets worst and if its stable, i will considering a HT.

----------


## christophermitchell

2017 just started and  I haven't experience hairloss since a long time....the medication are doing a great job, I think I'm still loosing hair but at a slow rate.

----------


## christophermitchell

Have been using minoxidil for a while now and I just saw that have hair between my eyebrows and hair... that so weird and I think it's because of minoxidil...

----------


## alam962

hey mate are u taking finasteride ??? if yes ,then since when are u taking it ??? did u faced any sides while taking it ??

----------


## christophermitchell

I started with propecia, I took the medication for 2 years but it was too expensive so I switched for finasteride 1/4 for 1 year and few months... I'm on it for 3 years and few months, never had problems with it. At first I was scared but  you dont have to. Everybody is reacting differently to this medication, you gotta try to see how it goes

----------


## christophermitchell

Balding on the crown?

----------


## CocoPoco

I've been on propecia since 2015 and i wouldn't worry too much about your crown, like everyone BALDS there. You wont find anyone above 20+ without a little balding in the crown area.

----------


## christophermitchell

Hi, 

Just litlle update, ive stop using minoxidil on the crown because it was too itchy and i had too much dandruff....however, its been 1 month and a few days that i stoped this product and no sheding. Did i loose my time using this product, or ill see my hair fallout ?

----------


## k9gatton

> Hi, 
> 
> Just litlle update, ive stop using minoxidil on the crown because it was too itchy and i had too much dandruff....however, its been 1 month and a few days that i stoped this product and no sheding. Did i loose my time using this product, or ill see my hair fallout ? 
> 
> 
> Attachment 52230


 Not shedding is definitely a very good thing. You don't seem to have much, if any hair loss in the crown area.

That said, you definitely DID regrow vertex hair. I think six months to a year is when it will fall out again.

Best of luck.

----------


## christophermitchell

> Not shedding is definitely a very good thing. You don't seem to have much, if any hair loss in the crown area.
> 
> That said, you definitely DID regrow vertex hair. I think six months to a year is when it will fall out again.
> 
> Best of luck.


 Thank you for the reply! I appreciated, I started minoxidil on the crown because i just wanted to prevent but finasteride did the job so far. So the shading start after 6 month?

----------


## christophermitchell

Hi,

Just wanted to know if theres a difference between my hairline 1 year and few months ago vs now

----------


## ejojer9

Hey christophermitchel, 

Are you on Propecia or generic finasteride?

----------


## christophermitchell

> Hey christophermitchel, 
> 
> Are you on Propecia or generic finasteride?


 Yes, i've been using for 5 years now.

I start with propecia but it was too expensive so i switch for generic finastride.

----------


## mattj

I don't see any difference between the two photos. Your hairline looks great.

----------


## Simar

Dont get stressed out. You just need to consult the Dermatologist and take a proper treatment prescribed by him  :Smile:

----------


## christophermitchell

> Dont get stressed out. You just need to consult the Dermatologist and take a proper treatment prescribed by him


 thanks, 
But i think im on the two best medications to fight hairloss, minox ( only on the hairline ) and finasteride. I think im freaking out too much, im just scared to be bald like my uncle's ( two of them are norwood 4, and the other one is like norwood 2.5-3), But my father is a solid norwood 2 at 56 years old. I think my best option is to wait and see if my hairloss is progressing. Eventually i will consider a conservative hair transplant in the future.

----------


## christophermitchell

Still using minox on the hairline with finasteride, no more improvement and hair feels thinner than before...

----------


## Jackito

> Still using minox on the hairline with finasteride, no more improvement and hair feels thinner than before...
> 
> Attachment 53193
> Attachment 53194
> Attachment 53195


 From what I've heard your hair supposedly goes through phases on fin. There'll be times when it's thinner and times where it's thicker. These phases should be temporary and not something to concern yourself over. Your hairline still looks the same as it did previously so that's the main thing!

----------


## christophermitchell

> From what I've heard your hair supposedly goes through phases on fin. There'll be times when it's thinner and times where it's thicker. These phases should be temporary and not something to concern yourself over. Your hairline still looks the same as it did previously so that's the main thing!


 Thank you jackito for your answer,

So its kind of a tempory shading? Is it because the finasteride loosing his effect?

Another question, is mpb getting stronger with the time? I mean dht should be less present as we age right? Or am i wrong? And dht is not the only thing who is responsible for baldness right? 

Again, i apologize for my english, its not my first language.

Thank you

----------


## alam962

hey chris u have good damn thick hair buddy , by the way u are also taking the two best mdications for hair loss , so dont stress out buddy.... by the way i want to ask u some question , since how long are u taking finasteride and minoxidil ? did u faced shedding while using it ?? are u still shedding now days , if yes then approx how many hairs in a day ? did u faced any side effects while taking finasteride ?

----------


## christophermitchell

> hey chris u have good damn thick hair buddy , by the way u are also taking the two best mdications for hair loss , so dont stress out buddy.... by the way i want to ask u some question , since how long are u taking finasteride and minoxidil ? did u faced shedding while using it ?? are u still shedding now days , if yes then approx how many hairs in a day ? did u faced any side effects while taking finasteride ?


 Hi alam 962,

First, i started propecia when i was around 19-20 years old, later ive switch for finasteride 1/4, less expensive...so ive been on the medication for 5-6 years. And i started minoxodil 1 year and few months ago. Ive never stop using theses medications, excepts the minoxidil on my crown. It was too itchy and it was not fun to have dandruff all day on my head. Oh and i never had side effects on propecia, except some erectile dysfunction at the beginning but it come back normal.

----------


## christophermitchell

Hi!

I'm not gonna post a picture of my hairline this time. Here's my crown after a shower and under the light. Theres defitnely some thinning but, its. Not that bad when its dry.



Ps: i stopped the minox on my crown a few months ago because of the dandruff and the itchyness.

----------


## xdrake

> Hi!
> 
> I'm not gonna post a picture of my hairline this time. Here's my crown after a shower and under the light. Theres defitnely some thinning but, its. Not that bad when its dry.
> 
> Attachment 53678
> 
> Ps: i stopped the minox on my crown a few months ago because of the dandruff and the itchyness.


 hi mate, did u try nizoral shampoo with ketoconazole ? its good to remove dandruff and good for scalp 

and mate i wanna ask u about finastride , its anything wrong with ur libido or ur sperm or something? sorry about the question 
i wanna try finas to, i have NW 2 going to 3  :Frown:

----------


## christophermitchell

> hi mate, did u try nizoral shampoo with ketoconazole ? its good to remove dandruff and good for scalp 
> 
> and mate i wanna ask u about finastride , its anything wrong with ur libido or ur sperm or something? sorry about the question 
> i wanna try finas to, i have NW 2 going to 3


 Hi!

Yes i tried nizoral shampoo in the past, maybe ill go back on it thanks! For finasteride, i had some erectile dysfunction in the beginning but it stops after 1 month ish. Now i have zero side effects...the best thing is to tried and see with your dermatologist!

----------


## christophermitchell

Hi guys, heres my left temple. Any comment about it? Theres a little hair who just pop up out of nowhere...

----------


## Christopher3567

Can someone please help me. Is this balding or just a cowlick. I've been freaking out all week thinking it's balding. I'm 18 with pretty thick hair. Please help!

----------


## k9gatton

> Attachment 54682
> 
> Hi guys, heres my left temple. Any comment about it? Theres a little hair who just pop up out of nowhere...


 Not funny.

----------


## Christopher3567

> Not funny.


 What?

----------


## k9gatton

> 2017 just started and  I haven't experience hairloss since a long time....the medication are doing a great job, I think I'm still loosing hair but at a slow rate.
> 
> Attachment 50320
> 
> Attachment 50321


 Definitely are. It's obviously growing back and is much thicker than it was before. You jumped up at least one Norwood. 

It was smart of you to treat it at a young age. Your hairline looks a lot better.

----------


## christophermitchell

Hi everybody, here more picture of my actual hairline.

----------


## christophermitchell

at 23 years old
 at 25 years old

I don't see alot of difference between the two hairline... Does it means that i stabilize the hairloss with the medication? Maybe im still balding but at a very slow rate. Any opinions friends? Ps : im still on finasteride and minoxidil (only on the hairline, once a day). 

Cheers

----------


## k9gatton

> Hi everybody, here more picture of my actual hairline. 
> 
> Attachment 55268
> Attachment 55269
> Attachment 55270


 Your hairline looks really good now. You definitely got the density back to where it
should be.

Congratulations.

----------


## christophermitchell

Thank you,

Im thinking about stoping minoxdil. The product is just too itchy and its not nice too apply everyday and have greasy skin. Right now, im using the minox once a day on the hairline. What do you think about it? Should i stop the productu gradually?

----------


## k9gatton

> Thank you,
> 
> Im thinking about stoping minoxdil. The product is just too itchy and its not nice too apply everyday and have greasy skin. Right now, im using the minox once a day on the hairline. What do you think about it? Should i stop the productu gradually?


 You definitely should NOT stop Minoxidil. Just switch to foam if the
liquid is causing dandruff, that will take care of all the problems. Keep using it, and more
importantly, keep using Finasteride.

----------


## christophermitchell

Hi guys! Im back to post a new picture of my hairline. My goals is to see if my hairloss is evoluing. So im now 26 years old and ive been on this forum since im 24. So here a recent pic of my hairline. Sorry for my bad english. 

Cheers!

----------


## christophermitchell

And here the temple picture

----------


## mattj

Did you stop the Minoxidil?  I'm assuming you didn't because the gains you achieved are still visible (and they are undoubtedly real gains - I see clear improvement) and if you do stop taking it you'll most likely lose everything you gained.

You still had a good hairline when you started. Now you have a flawless hairline. Enjoy it.

----------


## christophermitchell

Hi mattj! 

Thank you for responding, i know that my hairloss is not that bad but i always feel anxious about it. To answer to your question, ive stopped the minoxidil 6 month ago because it was too itchy, plus i had these weird pimple/scars on my scalp but im still on the finasteride!

Sorry for my english

Cheers

----------


## christophermitchell

Update

----------


## christophermitchell

Hi everyone so here more picture of my actual hairline, Im 26 year old and Im still on finasteride. Do you think my hairline can stay this way for a couple of years? I dont think my hair changes a lot till my first post.
What do you think? 

Cheers

----------


## christophermitchell

Hi guys! 

Ive turn 27 recently so here more picture of my hairline. The tops seems fine to me so no picture of it. 




What do you think ? 

Thank you 🙏

----------


## John P. Cole, MD

That is your adolescent hair.  If you want to do anything about this, consider topical finasteride.  A transplant should be the last thing on your mind at this moment.

----------


## HasoL

I had a receding hairline last year, but i decided to have a hair transplant to fix it. So i went to Istanbul mega hairtrans. Now my hairline is amazing. I would really recommend it.

----------


## John P. Cole, MD

There are many clinics using forums to acquire patients for low cost clinics in Turkey. This problem is not going away. Thus, the consumer must do his research more than ever. Results must be good and consistent. Also beware that many clinics copy images from famous physicians as if the clinic performed the result. Exercise more caution when no doctor is mentioned. Just a clinic name can mean that technicians are managing the clinic. It is a very dangerous world for patients today. Im not pointing any fingers. Just be more focused on doing your research than ever.

----------


## christophermitchell

> That is your adolescent hair.  If you want to do anything about this, consider topical finasteride.  A transplant should be the last thing on your mind at this moment.


 Hi M.Cole,

What do you mean by adolescent hair? You mean a mature hairline right ? And do you think its reasonable to get a hairline transplant at the age of 27 ? And what do you think of my hair loss ?

Thank you.

----------


## John P. Cole, MD

Males develop hair similar to females when they are young. During puberty most of this is lost. A few males will retain some of this hair for decades to come. Yet, these hairs are angled back toward your ears rather than forward toward your nose. It looks to me that you are miniaturizing in these hairs angles backwards. The hairline looks to be moving up to your mature hairline. 

Some have a cow lick that is angles back on the mature hairline. I have it on both sides. Hair loss is rare when you have this backwards growth in both sides in the mature hairline which I have.

----------


## John P. Cole, MD

haha.  not sure about the 1000 year old secrets.

----------


## christophermitchell

Hi guys,

So Ive stopped finasteride for almost a month cause I went on vacation and then I notice this.... 


I never saw some drastic thinning on the top of my head. I can clearly see that the finasteride did something for me. What do you think about it guys? 

Cheers,

----------


## christophermitchell

Hi guys, my hair is a little bit longer now, so the cowlick is less worst than before. But still loosing hair on the top of my head I guess. And I think my hairline got worse but Im not sure. What do you think of my hair so far ?

----------


## Nikrofos

Not see a difference,just in a second pic,hair is a bit too longer

----------


## Kaiser

Are you seriously taking Finasteride without even knowing if you are balding? There is no visible crown loss in your latest pic and your hairline could be maturing.

----------


## Kaiser

> Males develop hair similar to females when they are young. During puberty most of this is lost. A few males will retain some of this hair for decades to come. Yet, these hairs are angled back toward your ears rather than forward toward your nose. It looks to me that you are miniaturizing in these hairs angles backwards. The hairline looks to be moving up to your mature hairline. 
> 
> Some have a cow lick that is angles back on the mature hairline. I have it on both sides. Hair loss is rare when you have this backwards growth in both sides in the mature hairline which I have.


 Hi, I'm confused about the wording of this post. Are you saying the hairs that are lost before the final formation of the mature hairline grow in a different direction (toward the ears) than the rest of the hair on the scalp? 

Also, I believe I have a cowlick on my hairline as well. In the middle of my hairline the hair on the left (annoyingly) parts to the left and back, and the hair on the right parts to the right and back, both on their own. Is this the type of cowlick you're referring to? If so how does it affect hairloss?

----------


## BaldEagle23

I think ur hairline looks fine bro.

----------


## christophermitchell

> Are you seriously taking Finasteride without even knowing if you are balding? There is no visible crown loss in your latest pic and your hairline could be maturing.


 Hi Kaiser, 

Im taking finasteride for almost 8 years and I can assure you that I have mpb. I do a check up every year with my doctor to see if I dont have the bad side effects from finasteride. As you can see, I have miniaturize hair at my hairline and a V Shape ish.

----------


## christophermitchell

Hi guys, 

Quarantine is driving me crazy, which means more time to stress over my hairline 😂. Ive decided to draw the ideal hairline that I would like to. Im no professional and its probably Not perfect. Anyways, short story! Im still on generic finasteride and Ive stop the minoxidil for a while now. So heres the picture. Oh, and let me know what you think!? 




Anyways, stay safe guys and take care! 

Cheers,

----------


## christophermitchell

Hi guys! Its me again! 

Here more picture of my hair, I dont know if it moves a bit from the beginning but I think so....





Still on finasteride, but should I get a another shot for minoxidil ? Do you think u can get result with the Minox on the hairline or is it a loss of time ? 

Let me know guys! 

Cheers

----------


## christophermitchell

I know Im posting a lot but Im freaking out a bit.... I used to have a Solid receding hairline but now I see a patchy hairline, like some places have no hair behind the hairline. 



Is it normal? Is it a sign that my hair is going away ? If so, would I loose my hair drastically?

Cheers

----------


## christophermitchell

Up 😅

----------


## christophermitchell

Hi everybody,

As you can see, I was really worried about my hairloss in the last months. So I went to a hair transplant surgeons to see what can I do about my hairline. Apparently, Im thinning a little bit further than my actual hairline... so theres definitely some hairloss and not a mature hairline....

I would need a total of 800 grafts by fue to make my hairline look straight ish. 

What do you think about my actual hairline ?



Do you think I should go for the hair transplant ?

Thank you

----------


## Rip182

Hi there, 

Came across your posts - given how well your hairline has maintained I wouldn't recommend a hair transplant. You've been on finasteride for like 6 years now and your hairline looks almost identical to your first post. You can go overboard with these things and want a straight hairline but honestly you will have better hair than most people in their thirties if you keep maintaining another 6 years. 

Your hair looks great, don't get a transplant.

----------


## christophermitchell

Hi guys,

Im back with a hair transplant! Sorry to disappoint some of you but I had a really low self esteem and I felt like I need it.... I had 802 grafts on the hairline and I ask for a natural look....so no straight hairline. Here the result  :Smile:

----------


## christophermitchell

Failed transplant ?

Hi, it's been like a year + that I had a hairtransplant. I had around 800 grafts (not enough in my opinion). Here some pictures with wet hair. What do you think guys ?

----------


## christophermitchell

Up ?  :Smile:

----------


## janimani

> Hi everyone,
> Sorry for my English it's not my first language. I'm 23 years old and I'm receding till my 18. I've been on finasteride for almost 3 years but my hairline keep receding. So I've jump on rogaine foam and nizoral shampoo for maintain or maybe have some regrowth...Family history, my dad is a solid nw1 in his fifties but I have 2 uncle on my mother side who are nw 4 and they are like 30ish...
> 
> Hairline
> Attachment 44442


 doramasflix en español

----------

